# New Carbon Wrapping Project: Mercedes C63 AMG



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey;

Was just given the complete trim interior trim from a buddies C63 AMG. Wants it done in black carbon fiber cloth (no 3M DiNoc here).

So far, have applied carbon fiber cloth and first coat of resin. Parts in pictures below are at VERY early stage and still require trimming and alot of work before they are complete, but they're in process.

The one really cool thing I've tried and it's worked so far, is wrapping the 3 centre dash pieces (center air vents, radio surround, etc) is wrapping all 3 pieces using a single piece of cloth, so when they are complete, there will be one continuous weave through all 3 pieces.... 

Here are the first pictures (alomg with a couple of the interior before the process began.




























Centre console wrapped as one piece.









Separated (still need to cut-out all the holes for the dials, etc):









Cup Holder:









Ashtray:









Shifter Surround + heater controls:









Door Trim:









Seat controls:









Still need to tackle the gauge surround (big black piece around speedo, tach, etc gauges) and he's pushing to get Steptronic paddles done too, but concerned about operational interference and functionality if its wrapped.

The pictures REALLY don't do the parts justice as they look really rough now, But I expect them to look real sweet when done (especially the centre control centre)


----------



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

Finished trimming centre console sections.... think they came out pretty nice so far. need to be sanded and 3-4 more coats of resin before they're ready to be clear coated, so disregard finish @ this stage...


----------



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey;

Finally got the parts trimmed. Still need to wrap the outside vents and gauge surround which are being done after I post. Here are the pictures:


----------



## yednor (Feb 5, 2011)

too sick!:str8pimpi


----------



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

:freakdanc: :smokin: :bling:


----------



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

Finally got these parts finished. Had some family issues that took me away from the wrapping for about a week, but parts are now finished and just need to re-assembled and final trim (removal of last excess resin, etc.) and they're shipping.

Here are the pictures:


----------



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey;

Got the parts finished... Buffed, polished and final trim.

Here's a few pictures taken before he took them (happened to be visiting relatives in town and so dropped by to pick them up).


----------



## khestee (Oct 8, 2010)

Sweet, very nice work.


----------



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks....

Buddy sent me installed pictures. Taken at night with cell phone. Will be taking and emailing me daytime pictures soon.


----------



## GEinfeldt (Mar 2, 2010)

umm... this looks awesome! great job. I have some leftover carbon fiber sheet and i want to wrap my wood trim with cf. do you have a write up or just pictures? what resin did you use, what grit? etc etc... thanks in advance!


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks! I'm supposed to do a write-up for a buddies blog of his Mazda RX-7 project I did recently. 27 pieces and counting for his ride. 

Resin used for his project was West Systems 105 resin and 207 special hardener which I've used for years... Recently have been experimenting with a couple of different brands to an even clearer resin (mantaining the same UV protection properties as the West products)..... Clear coat used was a 3-part BASF commercial clear coat used by alot of BMW and Mercedes shops....part prep includes chemical cleaning of the part to remove any contaminents, sanding with 120 to roughen parts, priming with a black base coat and then applying the resin. Trimming occurs after 2-3 coats of resin and then 2 (or possibly more) more are added.... before sanding and levelling in preparation for clear coat application (grits used here are 230, 320 and 400). After clear coat it's wet sanded with 800 and 1500 prior to a 3-stage high-speed buffing (mid, low and polish)...... 

After saying all that, the key is still the laying of the fabric and that comes down to trying and experimenting....


----------



## Tommy1394 (Jun 9, 2011)

I know this is an old post, but I was wondering what you would charge to wrap an RMS S54 aftercooler intake manifold?


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

Tommy1394 said:


> I know this is an old post, but I was wondering what you would charge to wrap an RMS S54 aftercooler intake manifold?


Hi Tommy,

I did something very similar a few years back. Is it aluminium or steel? That has a tremendous impact on what prep work is required.... aluminium requires extra prep because aluminium is coated when produced to reduce corrosion. That protection/coating must be chemically removed prior to doing anything or the resin won't adhere properly and over time he resin will chemically react with the coating and cause it to turn green....

I did search the part and was able to see only a single view of the part...

Given what I've seen, you'd be looking at around $450 to wrap that piece. I am assuming you want the entire piece wrapped.... Alot of time spent to work around the intakes and wrapping it on all sides means it needs to be resined in sections to avoid massive buildup..

Here's a M3 intake I did a few years back.


----------

